# LG Env Touch Service Menu Help ("Hack")



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

I know how to access the service menu and the LG service menu but I lack the experience to change anything to drastic. I have read online in multiple place where people have changed certain settings that allowed them to send out longer video messages and such. I cannot however find specific instructions or instructions at all on how to accomplish this.

I would appreciate any help with this matter. Even if it's just a nudge to another forum. Thanks a lot! =]


P.S. Yes I am aware that this could possibly brick my phone. I take full responsibility for my actions with this.


----------

